
Stream time-lapse images in minutes from a Raspberry Pi or any other platform - lipis
https://pss-camera.appspot.com/lipis/green-plant/
======
lipis
While you can download the executables for OS X or Windows from the downloads
page, you can also run it from the sources
([https://github.com/lipis/timelapse](https://github.com/lipis/timelapse)) if
you are interested of doing that with Raspberry Pi.

